#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Chronische Pankreatitis ? >

## OhneBefund

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu in diesem Forum. Habe mich aus Verzweiflung hier angemeldet und suche Rat von erfahrenen Menschen. Seit ca. 8 Wochen leide ich an schwere Bauchbeschwerden und Übelkeit. Jetzt wurde bei mir eine Endosonographie auf Verdacht einer chronischen Pankreatitis gemacht. Leider verstehe ich den Befund nicht. Kann ihn mir jemand vielleicht erklären? Die Diagnose lautet:  Etwas lobuliertes Pankreasorgan mit einem sonomorphologisch unauffälligen Befund ohne Nachweis chronischer entzündlicher Veränderungen. Keine Kalzifikationen, keine Pseudozysten, keine tumorverdächtigen Läsionen.Schmales Gangsystem des DHC und des DP.Kein Nachweis von regionären pathologisch vergrößern Lympfknoten. Insbesondere "etwas lobuliertes Pankreasorgan" verstehe ich nicht? Bedeutet es, dass da eine Veränderung am entstehen ist?? Also eine chronische Entzündung :Huh?:  Ich bin sehr dankbar dafür, wenn es mir jemand erklären könnte! Ein Bild des ganzen Befundes habe ich angehängt. Vielen herzlichen Dank im Voraus!!!

----------


## josie

Hallo!
Lobuliert bedeutet: gelappt/gekammert, die Bauchspeicheldrüse ist also bei dir gelappt, ansonsten ist der Befund in Ordnung, kein Nachweis für eine Entzündung, Zysten oder Tumore.
Ich glaube nicht, daß das lobuliert ein krankhafter Befund ist

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo mit (ohne) Befund, 
also der Befund sagt aus das Deine Bachspeicheldrüse etwas lobuliert ist was wie schon beschrieben gelappt bedeutet also das es auf der Oberfläche kleine Ausbuchtungen gibt die aber hier unwichtig sind. Für Dich ist wichtig das es *keinen* *Nachweis* von regionären pathologisch (krankhaft auf die Bauchspreicheldrüse bezogen)* von vergrößerten  Lymphknoten* gibt.
Es ist allerdings zu lesen das Du ein Schmales Gangsystem des DHC ("Ductus hepatocholedochus".grosser Gallenweg) 3mm und des DP. Ductus pankreaticus  Ausführungsgang der Bauchspeicheldrüse Ventral (bauchseitig) hast. Man könnte nun in der Theorie die Frage aufwerfen ob hier irgendwo  etwas zu eng war!  Es muss ja nicht zwingend gleich ein Stein gewesen sein. Der inzwischen evtl. abgegangen ist.  Es gibt *keine Entzündungsherde, keine Pseudozysten,oder andere Läsionen bzw. pathologische (krankhafte) Veränderungen.   * Alles andere ist Sache des Arztes vor Ort Ob es hier evtl. ein ganz anderes Problem gibt oder ein Stein abgegangen ist :Huh?:   Der Radiologe hat allerdings geschrieben keine Ablagerung von einer festen Masse (im Moment) in den genannten Gängen (intraduktale Konkrementen). (Speiseröhre ist OK.  
Magen (  Helicobacter pylori). Speiseröhrenschleimhaut OK.  
Viele Grüsse Stefan

----------


## OhneBefund

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten! 
Also ist soweit alles in Ordnung?    Eine Gastroskopie wurde ebenfalls durchgeführt. Auch diese ist ohne Befund. Eigentlich wurde bei mir schon alles durchuntersucht. Aber irgendwoher müssen die Beschwerden ja herkommen? Bin teilweise recht Ratlos, da sie ziemlich heftig auftreten können.  Jetzt habe ich etwas von Reizmagen gelesen. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sich das so stark auswirken kann wenn alle Untersuchungen ohne Befund sind? Die Ärzte meinen dass es wohl eine psychosomatische Ursache hätte. Aber auch das ist für mich bei dieser Stärke der Beschwerden nur schwer vorstellbar.

----------


## StefanD.

Nun ja wir wissen nicht was es noch für Untersuchungen gab? Ob es schon einmal ein lLaktosetest (Atemtest) gemacht worden ist  Ob Du einmal versucht hast da meinetwegen Brot udgl. wegzulassen.(Glutenintoleranz). Sprich einmal etwas zwei , drei Wochen weglassen und schauen ob es da negative / positive Veränderungen gibt! Ob es bei Dir schon einen Allergietest (Dermatologe) gegeben hat?  
Wir wissen nicht wie Deine Ernährung aussieht ob Du evtl. Dich vegan ernährst usw.. Es gibt in dem Zusammenhang eienn Magel an bestimmten Vitaminen wo die Symptome ziemlich diffus sind. Ich habe einen Reizdarm und wenn ich Magenkrämpfe bekomme dauert es so zwei , drei Stunden und ich habe einen superheftigen Durchfall.  
Leider kann man bei Bauchbeschwerden und Übelkeit. sehr  viel ein schliessen. was die Ursache sein kann!  Selbst ein Herzinfarkt kann solche Symptome haben. Natürlich nicht über acht Wochen!

----------

